# Pulling Hook. - Not A Standard Hook



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

when i hit my irons i seem to have developed a pulling hook. The hook happens immediately after striking the ball. Its not like a hook that develops half way through the air its very immediate upon the strike....

any ideas on drills or what im doing


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Davethebulldog said:


> when i hit my irons i seem to have developed a pulling hook. The hook happens immediately after striking the ball. Its not like a hook that develops half way through the air its very immediate upon the strike....
> 
> any ideas on drills or what im doing


You are shutting the face down too much and it sounds like you are trying to hit UP on the ball.

Just get the leading edge of the clubface to strike the lower half of the ball and THAT will get it up in the air. As for the clubface, I would check your grip to make sure it isn't too strong.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

RingerPro said:


> You are shutting the face down too much and it sounds like you are trying to hit UP on the ball.
> 
> Just get the leading edge of the clubface to strike the lower half of the ball and THAT will get it up in the air. As for the clubface, I would check your grip to make sure it isn't too strong.



sounds like your putting too much influence about impact affecting how he's hitting the ball..shouldn't it be something to do with his back swing /followthrough ..i mean impact is only .003 seconds that can't possibly make him pull hook it ...doesn't sound right...got a finish/followthrough that fixes a hook by chance? sarcasm off

strong grip won't cause a huge pull/hook ..its more then that..but could possibly be a partial cause..but could lead to fixing it b/c a lil adjustment that feels right will trick the brain into curing it


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> sounds like your putting too much influence about impact affecting how he's hitting the ball..shouldn't it be something to do with his back swing /followthrough ..i mean impact is only .003 seconds that can't possibly make him pull hook it ...doesn't sound right...got a finish/followthrough that fixes a hook by chance? sarcasm off
> 
> strong grip won't cause a huge pull/hook ..its more then that..but could possibly be a partial cause..but could lead to fixing it b/c a lil adjustment that feels right will trick the brain into curing it


[sarcasm]
Do you have a problem with me or is it just that time of the month?
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

no just funny how you bashed my idea about impact being the most important ..because it only lasts .003 or whatever you said ...then you come in here saying it was because he was shutting the face down which is impact ...and i figured if you can cure a slice with a followthrough why cant you cure a hook with one?

just making a point....if the ball goes straight or does what you want it to ...nothing else matters ...it did what you wanted it to do...and what affects that the most? impact then after impact your followthrough is affected by what kind of shot you hit...but impact is the main point that determines where your ball goes...

i dont have a problem with you, im just proving a point...and plz leave the insults for the ppl who need them ...dont insult me just cause you cant support your followthrough theory


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> no just funny how you bashed my idea about impact being the most important ..because it only lasts .003 or whatever you said ...then you come in here saying it was because he was shutting the face down which is impact ...and i figured if you can cure a slice with a followthrough why cant you cure a hook with one?
> 
> just making a point....if the ball goes straight or does what you want it to ...nothing else matters ...it did what you wanted it to do...and what affects that the most? impact then after impact your followthrough is affected by what kind of shot you hit...but impact is the main point that determines where your ball goes...
> 
> i dont have a problem with you, im just proving a point...and plz leave the insults for the ppl who need them ...dont insult me just cause you cant support your followthrough theory


Oh, I'm sorry.. I thought the sarcasm tag meant you can say whatever you want, like you did...

Tell me where I said "Impact" in my advice to him. I said closed, that is closed to the swing plane. Trying to get the leading edge of the club to strike the lower half of the ball is a controlable intention during the motion. Clubface direction is much much harder to control.

Youre problem is your so closed minded to something you won't even try that you'll forever be a worse golfer for it.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Guys you need to help this guy because by helping him you'll be helping me because I do the same thing. I mean the pull hook thing.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

You two are funny...should be on telly doing a sketch or something! 

Still pull hooking !!!! ARRRRRRRH


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Davethebulldog said:


> You two are funny...should be on telly doing a sketch or something!
> 
> Still pull hooking !!!! ARRRRRRRH


I know it is hilarous two guys want to play better golf but we can't because two little sissy girls won't stop fighting long enough to help us.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

A closed clubface does have something to do with it, though your swingpath is probably influencing it more. If you are swinging out to in, then depending on how much you roll your wrist over, and how your followthrough is, thay can cause the pull hooks.


----------

